
Ask HN: Robot Santas at Malls - andrewfromx
Would you find a Westworld Level Human Looking Robot that does the role of Santa At the Mall a step in the right direction? Or just making more humans unemployed. I think I would find the robot Santa less threatening and safer to put my kid in it&#x27;s lap?
======
andrewfromx
I think the way to do this would be build the robot and walk him into the mall
and let him apply for the job. Speak for him, explain he's a little slow but
perfect for the job. It would be like building a human robot capable of 1 very
specific job and the proof would be could he get hired? Would he do the job
well enough to get paid?

------
sharemywin
how do you explain to your kid santa is a robot?

~~~
andrewfromx
I don't think they would know/be able to tell. It wouldn't be hard to make a
Turing test complete mall Santa. Much easier requirements than a full
functioning human. He only has a few lines and few motions he makes all day
long.

